# Flash player



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

I cannot always watch videos on sites because it says I don't have flash player? I occasionally get a message on the fire saying that"flash player life has stopped working. Now I'm confused do I need to download a flash player and if so which one ??


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

First, check the browser settings and make sure that Flash (plugins) is enabled. It may be disabled.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The new Fire HDs don't have Flash installed. There's a good tutorial on getting around that on Youtube.






If you click on "Show more" you get these written directions:

STEP 1:
ON YOUR FIRE HD, GO TO "Settings", "Device" - and Check "Allow installation of applications from unknown sources".

STEP 2:
DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL ES FILE EXPLORER TO YOUR FIRE HD (LINK BELOW):
ES File Explorer
http://download.estrongs.com/app-es-file-explorer.html

EDIT: You can also get ES File Explorer from Amazon here: ES File Explorer

STEP 3:
DOWNLOAD ADOBE FLASH APK (LINK BELOW):
Adobe Flash Player
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11....
EDIT: Corrected link http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11.1.115.34/install_flash_player_ics.apk

ALTERNATE LINK:
http://d-h.st/x4v

If you get a zip file, Long press (press and hold) the flash file name from within ES File Explorer and tap rename. Delete "zip" (without quotes) from the end of the file name and add "apk" without quotes.

STEP 4:
DOWNLOAD DOLPHIN BROWSER 8.5.1 APK (LINK BELOW)
Dolphin HD 8.5.1 APK
http://dl.apktops.com/app/201206/Dolphin_Browser_HD_8.5.1.apk

STEP 5:
OPEN ES FILE EXPLORER:

STEP 6:
TAP THE "DOWNLOAD" FOLDER

STEP 7:
TAP THE ADOBE FLASH ICON AND TAP YES TO INSTALL

STEP 8:
TAP THE DOLPHIN BROWSER ICON AND TAP YES TO INSTALL

Use Dolphin browser for whatever Flash sites you want to go to.

YOU'RE DONE!!! ENJOY FLASH ON YOUR KINDLE FIRE HD!!!


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

Hurray ! Thank you meemo it worked perfectly !! So happy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

spooncat said:


> Hurray ! Thank you meemo it worked perfectly !! So happy


Glad it worked!


----------

